# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  real or fake karachi susta 250 please help

## michkoukou

hi , after the fake niles, and the fake cyctahoh, i would like to show you karachi susta, i have my opinion on it, but please could you give me yours.
THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!

----------


## Seajackal

Bro, there's one thing bothering me in your amps, the "Proplonate" which
should be "Propionate " plus, the printing on batch and exp date are little
different specially the batch is weird IMO. Fake.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

If these are supposed to be Pakistani Sust they are FAKE.

----------


## Bizz

Man this shit is ****ng crasy, does faker  :0violent Smiley 050:

----------


## mrfog

Yeah the expiry date on the ampules is too "blocky" as if all the characters are "square" . Mine look much neater, plus "Proplonate" is a bit of a give away.

----------


## juicy_brucy

Those are the worst karachi fakes that I have ever seen.
Sorry dude. I hate getting fakes. I feel your pain.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

These are around for a longer time now. I don't think they are fake, as far as I know karachi produces in more then one location. Looks like a new type, the BN (batchnumber) changed to a combination of letters and figures, for still unknown reasons.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

The printing just looks so different. This is the first time I seen these. Thanks for the info DutchBB.

----------


## Pensilneck

Hey bros, what are you think about these, to me those look legit and they supposed to be baught straight at pharmacy...One amp have different font at the exp. an bn numbers...........

----------


## powerbodybuilder

They look good.

----------


## Pensilneck

> They look good.


Yeah, that`s what i thinking aboutt too  :Nutkick: 
Gotta get kick with those very soon  :Wink/Grin:  
Thanks bro

----------


## StiRoids

So wait is the one on the left in mich's pictures fake or what?

Im having alot of trouble with my cycle too and it looks just like that.... It hurts just like sus is supposed to but my amps look just like his with that same batch number and expiration date of 11/2009 ?

They might be fake fellas ive been on these close to 6 weeks now and ive gained about 6 or 7 pounds. Needless to say im very disappointed but im waiting to hear from Mich or someone that really knows whats goin on... So pissed  :Frown:

----------


## Pensilneck

What the hell means that proplonate thing.....? Are the fakers so damn stupid or what`s going on................... :Hmmmm:

----------


## michkoukou

Hi dutchbb, your comment is really interesting, could i know your last opinion about mine karachi, here is the last picture i took of them.

Thank you so much ...

----------


## mrfog

I may just be paranoid but I dont like the white ring, it looks a little too thick and on the surface of the glass. The ring on my ampules is kinda beneath the glass with a nice sheen to it. Any one else care to comment?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> Hi dutchbb, your comment is really interesting, could i know your last opinion about mine karachi, here is the last picture i took of them.
> 
> Thank you so much ...


I would say yours is good to go.

----------


## michkoukou

thank you powerbb, so i did my first inject with it, and i had feel the same feeling than with real susta, thank you guys

----------


## mrfog

Nice one bro, glad everything turned out ok

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> thank you powerbb, so i did my first inject with it, and i had feel the same feeling than with real susta, thank you guys


Good luck on your results  :Evil2:

----------


## michkoukou

thank you powerbb
for this cycle, i will do 500mg susta/week and 200mg-400mg primo depot/week
and 30mg dbol /day, could you think i have to take more dbol ?

thanks friends

----------


## powerbodybuilder

30-50mg d-bol is good enough. go with 400mg primo/week

----------


## michkoukou

thanks powerbb, just a last question, 400mg of primo/week of course but it mean 4 inject by week, i usually shot in my ass, and i don't think i can make 4 inject of primo and 2 of susta all in my ass, or it is not a ass i will get but a sponge  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

run sust and primo together in 1 shot  :Smilie:

----------


## Bizz

> So wait is the one on the left in mich's pictures fake or what?
> 
> Im having alot of trouble with my cycle too and it looks just like that.... It hurts just like sus is supposed to but my amps look just like his with that same batch number and expiration date of 11/2009 ?
> 
> They might be fake fellas ive been on these close to 6 weeks now and ive gained about 6 or 7 pounds. Needless to say im very disappointed but im waiting to hear from Mich or someone that really knows whats goin on... So pissed


i did 3 kind of sust first one was syrus labs and hurt like a bitch after i try russian small pain almost nothing and finaly pakistan painless i gest my body is use to it now

----------


## StiRoids

> thank you powerbb, so i did my first inject with it, and i had feel the same feeling than with real susta, thank you guys


Thank god cause i have the same stuff  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## juicy_brucy

Okay, so this is the new Karachi sustanon that everyone says is going to come out soon?
I've been waiting. This must be it

----------


## michkoukou

this new karachi susta is really a good product compare to the other susta, i talk for me but it give a good feeling and no pain, thank you everybody.
Could you think i can inject 2ml in one time of susta, i allways did inject of just 1ml.
Thank you again !

----------


## juicy_brucy

> this new karachi susta is really a good product compare to the other susta, i talk for me but it give a good feeling and no pain, thank you everybody.
> Could you think i can inject 2ml in one time of susta, i allways did inject of just 1ml.
> Thank you again !


I've done 3mL in my ass at a time. The next day feels like you hit the squat cage. Good luck, I am glad that your gear is good and that you are happy.

----------


## michkoukou

thank you for all bro

----------


## michkoukou

hi, 
i got the same karachi like the last time, with all the same batch number writing, just one have the EXP date number just a little bit away, is it normal on karachi than this Exp date number can go away it you try to make it away with your nail.
I got just BD Andropen too, in 10ml bottle, with the BLUE label, with date :
11/04 and exp in 11/09.
the rubber is Green color with Four BD write on it and a little dragon in the middle. The top in plastic was in one light green color. do you think this look ok.
When i compare it with the Decabol in Red label the only difference are on the label color and perhaps a bit on the writing of dragon symbol.

Thank you !

----------


## strongmann

> hi , after the fake niles, and the fake cyctahoh, i would like to show you karachi susta, i have my opinion on it, but please could you give me yours.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!



did you get these loose or did they come with the box? casue i've been seeing these recently popping up in canada but no boxes! when i got the old styled ones always got them in boxes of 1 amp per box........hmmm. 

strongmann

----------


## ...medX...

michkoukou please keep us updated about this one. Aparently they contain something since you're not the only one reporting to feel something.
I hope that dutch will verify if these are legit or not soon.
Here is a pic I've made.

----------


## michkoukou

hi, 
yes when i look at your pictures, mine look like that, for sure.

M.L.No : 000003
P.R.No : 002464

for info my guys who sell me live in Serbia and he have to get them is est europe.

thank you, and waiting for new info ...

----------

